# Medical root words, prefixes and suffixes



## Hilly51 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello, first post of mine!
I am starting my EMT program very soon and there is some pre homework i need to accomplish. Mostly on medical root words, prefixes and suffixes. I have completed the majority but I am still stuck on several. Wikipedia was great but only took me so far, as well as my textbooks.
1. spiroenteric
2. supraceliac
3. dochostenosis

Hopefully someone is able to help

Much appreciated

hilly


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 4, 2013)

Hilly51 said:


> 1. *spiro*enteric
> 2. *supra*celiac
> 3. *docho*stenosis



See if this helps. For example Docho = duct and Stenosis = narrowing of a vessel. So therefore dochostenosis is a narrowing of a duct


----------



## Aprz (Jan 4, 2013)

You obviously understand that it can be broken into parts. Maybe you cannot figure out where they concatenate?

spiro
entero
ic

supra
celiac

docho
steno
osis

Try Googling each part like "spiro medical terminology" and "supra medical terminology". Your class may have provided a list, your book might have a list, or something to reference other than Google.

Also wrong part of the forum, but don't repost this. A mod will notice and move it, and if they don't, message 'em.

Edit: Dam you Chase for beating me!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 4, 2013)

This is the kind of helping with homework that's helpful.  Thanks for not just giving the answer away, guys.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 4, 2013)

There used to be books about "medical Latin and Greek" or some such.

Oddly, I learned a lot of the Latin and Greek by reading and re-reading the Innes aquarium book, which had broken down translations of the scientific names.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.delmarlearning.com/companions/content/1418039209/qa_tables/index.asp?isbn=1418039209

This website has pdf tables of common prefixes, suffixes, etc


----------

